# Should I get a 2005 Cannondale Tandem?



## NoMSG (Mar 6, 2004)

I'm about to pull the trigger on the 2005 Cannondale tandem, but I'm not sure what else is out there and don't know what Cannondale is offereing for 2006. The 2005 version has Ultegra 9-speed shifters and an XT rear derailer. 

I wonder if they're going to upgrade to 10-speed Ultegra in 2006. Although I don't need the 10 speeds, the Ultegra 10 is suppossed to be be better mechanically. Of course, if there's going be a big jump in price in 2006, I may stick with the 2005.

The main reason I'm looking at the Cannondale, is that their large/small size will also fit my 8-year-old without the need for a stoker kit.

Any thoughts?


----------



## NoMSG (Mar 6, 2004)

*Never mind, I bought it.*

sss sss


----------



## HXTi (May 13, 2005)

Hey Good choice,

My wife and I looked high and low for several months doing all the research and what not for the biggest bang for the buck tandem. We tried pretty much all the major models...co-motion, santana, trek, and cannondale. There was a big debate about the avid mech. disc brakes too since they weren't technically rated a drag brake. Anyways long story short we bought the 2004 and have enjoyed every minute of it. I mean its the best deal out there and aluminum is not harsh on a tandem. We've had no problems at all and have over a couple thousand miles on it. The brakes work great too. Also if you're worried about going to ten speed....I'd say 9 speed is better for tandems or even 8 since you need that strong chain. You have a triple anyways. 

Enjoy your new ride.....its a great way to get the family involved. Also get rid of the stock tires....buy some conti ultra gatorskins....we run 26's (350lb team) and have had no problems with pinch flats etc. They roll nicely. Disc brakes are also nice since you don't have to worry about over heating the rims and having a blow out on long descents and I haven't experienced any fading but then again I don't drag the brake much. I know its for carrying your daughter around but it also works great on fast grp rides. The components will not hold you back.


----------

